# good protein blend?



## drow (Sep 12, 2011)

i jus ran out of protein powder so im going to get some more later and was wondering what are some good powders. i usually get Myofusion by Gaspari but does anyone know of any blends that have glutamine&taurine in them? or just post up what you use and how you like it and i will check some out and see if i want to switch up from the usual stuff i get, thanks


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 12, 2011)

Myofusion is ok choice at best. (is mostly whey)

Best blend IMO is Syntha 6. Taste is amazing 10/10, as well as ingredient list.


----------



## drow (Sep 12, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> Myofusion is ok choice at best. (is mostly whey)
> 
> Best blend IMO is Syntha 6. Taste is amazing 10/10, as well as ingredient list.



ya my friend actually said syntha 6 too, im just not a big fan of bsn. i might give it a go tho


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 12, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> Myofusion is ok choice at best. (is mostly whey)
> 
> Best blend IMO is Syntha 6. Taste is amazing 10/10, as well as ingredient list.


Agree with this.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm stuck on syntha. It's delicious.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 12, 2011)

drow said:


> i jus ran out of protein powder so im going to get some more later and was wondering what are some good powders. i usually get Myofusion by Gaspari but does anyone know of any blends that have glutamine&taurine in them? or just post up what you use and how you like it and i will check some out and see if i want to switch up from the usual stuff i get, thanks



*Complete Protein Rx*

-Whey Protein Isolate & Concentrate
-Micellar Casein (slow digesting)
-Milk Protein Isolate
-Egg Albumen (egg protein)
-Calcium Caseinate (milk protein)
-Hydrolyzed Whey Isolate & Concentrate
-Colostrum & Lactoferrin
-Extra Aminos: L-Glutamine, L-Leucine, L-Valine & Isoleucine


----------



## drow (Sep 12, 2011)

sounds like im gettin me some syntha 6 today, thanks for the input guys


----------



## bigbenj (Sep 12, 2011)

Prince said:


> *Complete Protein Rx*
> 
> -Whey Protein Isolate & Concentrate
> -Micellar Casein (slow digesting)
> ...


 this^^^


----------



## drow (Sep 12, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> this^^^



i thought bout tryin that out cause of the fact i dont usually like bsn products but im a procrastinator and waited til im on E of protein so im just gonna hit the bodybuilding store here and grab syntha 6 so i dont gotta order anything


----------



## SuperLift (Sep 12, 2011)

I usually stick to dymatize or optimum nutrition..


----------



## easymoneymike (Sep 12, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Optimum.  They have been around for ages and continue to make great stuff.  I've been using Gaspari IntraPro for a while now with good results.  Its usually a little pricey but I caught a deal on it a while back on stocked up lol.


----------



## PRIDE. (Sep 13, 2011)

Synthetek has a few great protein products. Here are a couple: SynthePURE WPI, SyntheBLEND.


----------



## Resolve (Sep 13, 2011)

Also check out Ultra Peptide and Combat.  They're both delicious as well.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 13, 2011)

Prince said:


> *Complete Protein Rx*
> 
> -Whey Protein Isolate & Concentrate
> -Micellar Casein (slow digesting)
> ...




Not only is this a fantastic blend but the taste is amazing.


----------



## drow (Sep 13, 2011)

Prince said:


> *Complete Protein Rx*
> 
> -Whey Protein Isolate & Concentrate
> -Micellar Casein (slow digesting)
> ...



yeah im definitely goin to try this next, i got syntha 6 for now cause it was carried in the store i go to and i didnt want to wait to order right now since i was completely out of protein =/ but thanks


----------



## VolcomX311 (Sep 13, 2011)

Prince said:


> *Complete Protein Rx*
> 
> -Whey Protein Isolate & Concentrate
> -Micellar Casein (slow digesting)
> ...


 
Holy, Holy-Grail of protein.  That looks amazing.


----------



## Tuco (Sep 13, 2011)

Best protein IMO, isn't a blend, it would be a good isolate. Isolyze or ON Hydrowhey.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Sep 13, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> Best protein IMO, isn't a blend, it would be a good isolate. Isolyze or ON Hydrowhey.


 
Any particular reasoning or philosophy behind that?


----------



## Tuco (Sep 13, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Any particular reasoning or philosophy behind that?



Whey Isolate is more pure, the fat and lactose are removed. Whey isolate digests better, in my opinion. Since it is more pure, it is more readily usable by the body.


----------



## Broted (Sep 13, 2011)

Dymatize ISO 100.  Pricey but the best results for me, plus its lactose free which I need. Mixes the easiest and the gourmet vanilla taste great in water or mixed with whatever.


----------



## J4CKT (Sep 13, 2011)

There are plenty of proteins out there. Just make sure that you know  exactly what 
you are getting. Many will list their ingredients as  protein 'blends' even though the 
protein content per 100g may be high.. and that's how you know to stay away as that 
is just  codeword for 'we put what we like in there.'

If you want isolate make sure that what you are looking to get says '100% whey 
protein isolate' or that whey protein isolate is the only ingredient on the label.

Personally I use Synthetek's SynthePure and I am very happy with that.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 14, 2011)

drow said:


> sounds like im gettin me some syntha 6 today, thanks for the input guys



_Blasphemy. _



heavyiron said:


> Not only is this a fantastic blend but *the taste is amazing.*



This. 

Dutch Chocolate *FTW!*


----------



## drow (Sep 15, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Dutch Chocolate *FTW!*



i got a chocolate peanut butter, pretty delish


----------



## Ceptor (Sep 15, 2011)

Have to say I'm a die hard for the ON Whey Gold Standard


----------



## J4CKT (Sep 19, 2011)

Ceptor said:


> Have to say I'm a die hard for the ON Whey Gold Standard



That's like 80% protein if you are lucky. I love how they word their product 
description. 



> "By using Whey Protein Isolates as our primary protein source, we???re
> able  to pack 24 grams of the purest, muscle-building protein per serving,"


If it was real whey protein isolate, you wouldn't have to read about how many
 'isolates' they use in their product.

Whereas if you look at a product like SynthePURE, there is only 1 ingredient...


----------



## oufinny (Sep 19, 2011)

Prince said:


> *Complete Protein Rx*
> 
> -Whey Protein Isolate & Concentrate
> -Micellar Casein (slow digesting)
> ...



So how come you don't sell your proteins at Orbit Prince?  I think its time to give Mitch a reach around and convince him to sell these, or send him dirty pics of Gena... either way will work I am sure!  Seriously, I want to have this at Orbit as it is going to be the best blend that is offered there right now.


----------



## PRIDE. (Sep 19, 2011)

J4CKT said:


> There are plenty of proteins out there. Just make sure that you know  exactly what
> you are getting. Many will list their ingredients as  protein 'blends' even though the
> protein content per 100g may be high.. and that's how you know to stay away as that
> is just  codeword for 'we put what we like in there.'
> ...



I agree. I have used Many different types/brands over the years and have to say SynthePURE by far is the best on the market! I will not use any other!


----------

